# Don Hume Holsters???



## ri830 (Feb 19, 2008)

anyone previously or currently own a Don Hume Holster?

I am looking at their IWB holster and I am worried about the leather bleeding onto your clothes when you sweat. The leather has a dark red stain color to it.

http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsPage.cfm?ProductID=56

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife and I are testing a Don Hume IWB clip-on holster. It has been dyed black. The black dye does not come off on our clothes, but we don't sweat a whole lot up here in the Northwest.
Generally speaking, a properly dyed and sealed piece of leather should not "bleed" onto your clothing. If the leather has been oversaturated with dye, or of the leather's surface hasn't been sealed, waxed, or burnished, it will "bleed."
The best thing you could do is to write the the Don Hume people and ask to be reassured. Ask for written assurance (a guarantee) that their dyed leather won't "bleed" onto your clothes, or, at least, a statement from them about what conditions they expect would cause "bleeding."
People who do high-quality leatherwork should not be troubled by your question.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Buy the Galco Summer Comfort or the Royal Guard. Neither will bleed and you can buy colored loops for the Royal Guard.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=2457&CatalogID=7


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I've had a couple of Don Hume holsters. Neither one had any issues at all, but were OWB (H721's). It does get hot here in KY, so I'd think they would've bled if they were prone to it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I Have three of theirs right now and have had a few more in the past. They make a good quality holster and I have never had a problem with them.:smt033

Here's my Ruger Speed-Six and S&W M-36 in their Don Hume Holsters.:smt033










Here's my KT-3AT in a DH Pocket Holster.:smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a black DH First Agent. No issues. Good piece


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hot in Georgia . . . .*

I use a Don Hume holster on a Galco harness for my shoulder rig and have carried it during the summer over a t-shirt with a short sleeved button shirt over it. White t-shirt soaking wet at the end of the day and no trace of dye or stain on it from holster in any way. If you stay with the top holster makers, Galco, Don Hume, Gould and Goodrich, Bianchi, Safarialand etc you should not have an issue.


----------



## ri830 (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks for the info...i can't seem to decide which i want - Don Hume or Galco. Guess I'll just have to get both of them.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If not both of them, then atleast give Galco a call. Bill King (_Old Padawan_) is a great help in finding what you need. Also, _Mike Barham_ was a great help for myself  Enjoy!

-Jeff-


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

First of all, remember the old adage, horses sweat, men perspire, ladies glow.

None of the above affect my Don Hume holsters:










This has been my American Express outfit both daily and Sunday for several years with no ill effects. I have an IWB from Don Hume but don't really care for IWB holsters as they place the gun a little farther back than I like to carry.

Bob Wright


----------

